# Substitutes for garlic and onions?



## Kerith (Jul 18, 2011)

My tummy hates garlic and onions since the IBS started two years ago, but I miss 'em. Any thoughts on what I can sub into recipes instead to get a little of the same bite? I've used ginger half to death already, so I'm looking for another idea. By the way, for anyone who hasn't tried using ginger to spice up your bland IBS food a little, I highly recommend trying it. It's pretty divine tasting and has been used as a tummy remedy for many centuries.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try Onion and Garlic powders instead.


----------



## Kerith (Jul 18, 2011)

Those aren't as bad as fresh garlic and onions, but both have semi regularly caused bloating and gas for me. I just avoid all onion and garlic products for now cause the discomfort isn't worth it.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tell me about it! I just had the afternoon from hell at the weekend due to overdosing on garlic bread, food doesn't really affect my ibs but onions and garlic do.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried using an anti-gas agent WITH the meal?


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

BQ said:


> Have you tried using an anti-gas agent WITH the meal?


No, does that work?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes it does for me. I find it works better when I take it WITH the meal.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Tried it out last night - I had a home-made fish pie (very bland meal) and a few (shock horror) Brussels sprouts. Took my WindEze tab with it, and had an amazingly quiet evening. It really worked - many thanks







)


----------



## Kerith (Jul 18, 2011)

I haven't had a lot of success with simethicone, unfortunately. I finally gave up on it. I suppose I should try another product.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I found it worked loads better when I co-located it with the food.Keep trying different things Kerith! Don't give up!Peaches glad it worked for you! (You are daring.. Brussel Sprouts! LOL I love them too...)


----------

